# Chrisman Maltese :)



## mcrlover96

I hear such good things about Chrisman and from the negative feedback from my other post I decided to buy from there even though it's a little too pricey for my budget. Anyway I think his puppies are absolutely gorgeous and would love to see pictures of yours! If you bought from chrisman please send pics, Thanks! <3


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (mcrlover96 @ Mar 15 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745758


> I hear such good things about Chrisman and from the negative feedback from my other post I decided to buy from there even though it's a little too pricey for my budget. Anyway I think his puppies are absolutely gorgeous and would love to see pictures of yours! If you bought from chrisman please send pics, Thanks! <3    [/B]



I honestly didn't see any "negative" feedback, other than opinions, and breeder links, you were simply given options. Seems you made a decision within, what seems, to be minutes.

I also don't understand a "second" thread, involving the same subject.

Once again, good luck. Thanks for searching for a reputable breeder.


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745760


> QUOTE (mcrlover96 @ Mar 15 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745758





> I hear such good things about Chrisman and from the negative feedback from my other post I decided to buy from there even though it's a little too pricey for my budget. Anyway I think his puppies are absolutely gorgeous and would love to see pictures of yours! If you bought from chrisman please send pics, Thanks! <3    [/B]



I honestly didn't see any "negative" feedback, other than opinions, and breeder links, you were simply given options. Seems you made a decision within, what seems, to be minutes.

I also don't understand a "second" thread, involving the same subject.

Once again, good luck. Thanks for searching for a reputable breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]


This thread is not the same subject, it's for pictures of adorable Chrisman puppies.


----------



## k/c mom

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 15 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745760


> QUOTE (mcrlover96 @ Mar 15 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745758





> I hear such good things about Chrisman and from the negative feedback from my other post I decided to buy from there even though it's a little too pricey for my budget. Anyway I think his puppies are absolutely gorgeous and would love to see pictures of yours! If you bought from chrisman please send pics, Thanks! <3    [/B]



I honestly didn't see any "negative" feedback, other than opinions, and breeder links, you were simply given options. Seems you made a decision within, what seems, to be minutes.

I also don't understand a "second" thread, involving the same subject.

Once again, good luck. Thanks for searching for a reputable breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, you sure chose a breeder fast. 

So when do you get to pick up your little guy? I'm sure we'd all love to see pics of your puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## suzanne

why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774


> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


*
I do not think that a top tier show breeder like Chrisman Maltese would need any additional or hidden advertising*. Their pups sell out immediately, even thought their prices are among the more expensive of the spectrum. They do not have any problems selling their dogs, and they have a *long* wait list. 

Anyways, to the OP, I didnt know you posted this thread because I commented on your original thread...either way, Congratulations. There are several members who own Chrisman Maltese on this forum..maybe you can do a search. Also, Chrisman has pictures of his puppies, previous puppies, etc..all on hs website. Maybe you can check there. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## suzanne

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745777


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774





> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


*
I do not think that a top tier show breeder like Chrisman Maltese would need any additional or hidden advertising*. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


yeah....you wouldn't think McDonald's needs any additional advertising, yet, they advertise all the time. ever wonder why?
YOU may know Chrisman, and so does anyone who's bothered to research the breeder topic, BUT the average maltese buyer does NOT know Chrisman. geez, the average maltese buyer does not know about puppy mills, byb or the maltese standard for that matter.
it's a big world out there...


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745786


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745777





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774





> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


*
I do not think that a top tier show breeder like Chrisman Maltese would need any additional or hidden advertising*. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


yeah....you wouldn't think McDonald's needs any additional advertising, yet, they advertise all the time. ever wonder why?
YOU may know Chrisman, and so does anyone who's bothered to research the breeder topic, BUT the average maltese buyer does NOT know Chrisman. geez, the average maltese buyer does not know about puppy mills, byb or the maltese standard for that matter.
it's a big world out there...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you may be jumping to conclusions. This doesn't seem like a hidden advertisement to me at all. Your stateent may be true, but everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman.


----------



## carrie

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745790


> I think you may be jumping to conclusions. This doesn't seem like a hidden advertisement to me at all. Your stateent may be true, but everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman.[/B]


.....the OP didn't before she asked.....


----------



## suzanne

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745790


> everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman.[/B]


you mean all 8000+ members on SM DO know about Chrisman?
i'm sure a few more will know about him after these couple threads but i would hesitate before making the bold statement you just made. but that's just me...


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745786


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745777





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774





> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


*
I do not think that a top tier show breeder like Chrisman Maltese would need any additional or hidden advertising*. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


yeah....you wouldn't think McDonald's needs any additional advertising, yet, they advertise all the time. ever wonder why?
YOU may know Chrisman, and so does anyone who's bothered to research the breeder topic, BUT the average maltese buyer does NOT know Chrisman. geez, the average maltese buyer does not know about puppy mills, byb or the maltese standard for that matter.
it's a big world out there...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I get your point about Mcdonalds' advertising. I also agree that average buyers _might_ not know about Chrisman. However, what I took issue with was when you suggested the OP post was a *"hidden" advertisement *for Chrisman. Where is the proof for this claim? Just because the OP is a newbie? I do not think any top tier breeders need to resort to any "hidden" advertisement, b/c their long record in the show ring as well as reputation by word of mouth is enough. That is what makes them top tier. This is my personal opinion.

Anyways, I don't want to argue nor hijack this thread so if you think otherwise, that is fine. I can respect your opinion. :grouphug:


----------



## pebble's mama

I didn't think I was making bold statements by saying that the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans.


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774


> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


This is not a hidden advertisement, most people know about Chrisman anyway.
And for everyone who thinks I decided to buy a pup from Chrisman in a "matter of minutes",
think again because I have been researching for a very, very long time and I had a list of 
all the possible breeders and the top of my list is Chrisman right now.


----------



## suzanne

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745802


> I didn't think I was making bold statements by saying that the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans.[/B]


you didn't say "the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans."
you said: "everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman."
that qualifies for a bold statement, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745806


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745802





> I didn't think I was making bold statements by saying that the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans.[/B]


you didn't say "the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans."
you said: "everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman."
that qualifies for a bold statement, whether you want to admit it or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I apologize for thinking I didn't need to be thorough. But I also think you have made your fair share of bold statements. To me, it looks like you're trying to pick fights.


----------



## suzanne

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745807


> I apologize for thinking I didn't need to be thorough. But I also think you have made your fair share of bold statements. To me, it looks like you're trying to pick fights.[/B]


apology accepted but attacks are unnecessary. what is my " fair share of bold statements." ?

i am not trying to pick a fight but when you read between the lines of mcrlover96's 2 related breeders threads, a somewhat hidden agenda seems to crop up, namely Chrisman advertisement.

why, after "researching for a very, very long time ", has this poster come up with 2 possible breeders, one of which definitely not reputable, in her 1st thread?
why, minutes later, has same poster come up suddenly with Chrisman, asking for adorable puppy pics?

i am asking questions, suggesting an opinion. if you wish to view this as trying to pick a fight, be my guest.


----------



## Tina

Anyone can have more than one addy on this forum. And not everyone has heard of Chrisman Maltese. There isn't anyway. That is why people with top dogs or top kennels advertise in the Maltese RX, Maltese Magazine, and Top Knot Toys. As a breeder you are not allowed to advertise yourself on this forum, so you have to make up to be someone else. Easy to do. JMO (burn/sizzle)
Tina


----------



## pebble's mama

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745817


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745807





> I apologize for thinking I didn't need to be thorough. But I also think you have made your fair share of bold statements. To me, it looks like you're trying to pick fights.[/B]


apology accepted but attacks are unnecessary. what is my " fair share of bold statements." ?

i am not trying to pick a fight but when you read between the lines of mcrlover96's 2 related breeders threads, a somewhat hidden agenda seems to crop up, namely Chrisman advertisement.

why, after "researching for a very, very long time ", has this poster come up with 2 possible breeders, one of which definitely not reputable, in her 1st thread?
why, minutes later, has same poster come up suddenly with Chrisman, asking for adorable puppy pics?

i am asking questions, suggesting an opinion. if you wish to view this as trying to pick a fight, be my guest.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't mean for it to seem like I was attacking you, I felt as if you were attacking me. I'm going to apology once more, and then stay out of this thread


----------



## Ladysmom

:back2topic: 

The OP simply asked for pictures of Chrisman puppies. 

No need to accuse this newbie of hidden agendas or turn this thread confrontational.


----------



## suzanne

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745826


> No need to accuse this newbie of hidden agendas or turn this thread confrontational.[/B]


i don't mean to get all semantic on you but there is a difference between making an accusation and asking a question, however suggestive.
as well, if refusing to accept bold & untrue statements is confrontational, i'll need to revise my understanding of the english language.

i can't wait to see the pics of this adorable puppy that mcrlover96 is going to get from Chrismans


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745844


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745826





> No need to accuse this newbie of hidden agendas or turn this thread confrontational.[/B]


i don't mean to get all semantic on you but there is a difference between making an accusation and asking a question, however suggestive.
as well, if refusing to accept bold & untrue statements is confrontational, i'll need to revise my understanding of the english language.

i can't wait to see the pics of this adorable puppy that mcrlover96 is going to get from Chrismans 
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is really unnecessary. All i did was ask for puppy pictures and some how I'm "advertising for Chrisman" I never even spoken to him I just decided that was my first choice for the malt puppy I will be getting in the near future.


----------



## k/c mom

I have to admit that there is a lot said by the OP in this thread and his/her prior thread that are not adding up for me. I'm sure you all are seeing the inconsistencies as well. I don't know if the OP is sincere or not but I think we should consider him/her to be so unless we have proof otherwise. 

Guys, we might as well admit it. We have two camps on here when it comes to Chrisman. Those who are huge fans and those who don't like them at all. There isn't a lot of middle ground when it comes to this breeder. I do think that those who are not fans do not have a problem with their breeding program but there are other issues; many have old grudges from quite some time ago.

So, I have noticed that whenever the Chrisman name comes up here, we have the same few people trying to defend them and then others who are suspicious, negative, etc.

Let's just agree to disagree and move on. Arguments about this breeder are like arguments about religion and politics. No one's mind is going to get changed and it just causes discord here on the board.

Let's try to get this thread back on topic or else it'll need to be closed.

Thanks so much for your cooperation.


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745817


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745807





> I apologize for thinking I didn't need to be thorough. But I also think you have made your fair share of bold statements. To me, it looks like you're trying to pick fights.[/B]


apology accepted but attacks are unnecessary. what is my " fair share of bold statements." ?

i am not trying to pick a fight but when you read between the lines of mcrlover96's 2 related breeders threads, a somewhat hidden agenda seems to crop up, namely Chrisman advertisement.

why, after "researching for a very, very long time ", has this poster come up with 2 possible breeders, one of which definitely not reputable, in her 1st thread?
why, minutes later, has same poster come up suddenly with Chrisman, asking for adorable puppy pics?

i am asking questions, suggesting an opinion. if you wish to view this as trying to pick a fight, be my guest.
[/B][/QUOTE]



And I have come up with more possible breeders but why do I have to list all of them on this site? To prove something to you? The reason I even considered little paws was because I am sort of on a a budget and the reason I ask about it was because I had my doubts.


----------



## elizabeth

It doesn't matter whether we have a "chrisman" maltese or a rescued one from the shelter. What's important is that we love our dogs, they are like children to us and I hate to see any arguments on our forum. We have such wonderful people with tender hearts and alot of knowledge. I have really appreciated all the knowledge when I have a question. I know none of you meant to cause a problem. Lets just move on like Sher said!!!

To the OP, I hope you get a malt that you love whomever you get it from. It is good to do research and always be sure you are not dealing with a mill or back yard breeder. 
God Bless you all!!!


----------



## suzanne

K/C mom's 07:57 PM post is very interesting to me because i was totally unaware of this Chrisman situation on SM. i haven't posted here in a long time.
i am in neither camp and completely neutral. i don't know this Chrisman. the breeder's name could have been "Serenade", "White Pearl" or any name, my reaction would have been the same. 

one last reflexion and it will be my last on this thread: if i were looking for a maltese, i would ask for photos from various breeders, not just one. that way, i could compare. i would also ask about health history. then, i would ask for price. but that's just me :behindsofa:


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 15 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745862


> It doesn't matter whether we have a "chrisman" maltese or a rescued one from the shelter. What's important is that we love our dogs, they are like children to us and I hate to see any arguments on our forum. We have such wonderful people with tender hearts and alot of knowledge. I have really appreciated all the knowledge when I have a question. I know none of you meant to cause a problem. Lets just move on like Sher said!!!
> 
> To the OP, I hope you get a malt that you love whomever you get it from. It is good to do research and always be sure you are not dealing with a mill or back yard breeder.
> God Bless you all!!![/B]




agreed.


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745786


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745777





> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745774





> why do i get the feeling that this is "hidden" advertisement for Chrisman puppies?[/B]


*
I do not think that a top tier show breeder like Chrisman Maltese would need any additional or hidden advertising*. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


yeah....you wouldn't think McDonald's needs any additional advertising, yet, they advertise all the time. ever wonder why?
YOU may know Chrisman, and so does anyone who's bothered to research the breeder topic, BUT the average maltese buyer does NOT know Chrisman. geez, the average maltese buyer does not know about puppy mills, byb or the maltese standard for that matter.
it's a big world out there...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just signed on and i guess i don't understand your comment. :huh: I do agree with Alice. I don't think Chrisman needs a hidden advertising agenda.


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745807


> QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 15 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745806





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 15 2009, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745802





> I didn't think I was making bold statements by saying that the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans.[/B]


you didn't say "the consistent SM member knows about Chrismans."
you said: "everyone on SM DOES know about Chrisman."
that qualifies for a bold statement, whether you want to admit it or not.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I apologize for thinking I didn't need to be thorough. But I also think you have made your fair share of bold statements. To me, it looks like you're trying to pick fights.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:goodpost:


----------



## jodublin

:smheat: ..chill ..


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745852


> Guys, we might as well admit it. We have two camps on here when it comes to Chrisman. Those who are huge fans and those who don't like them at all. There isn't a lot of middle ground when it comes to this breeder. *I do think that those who are not fans do not have a problem with their breeding program but there are other issues; many have old grudges from quite some time ago.
> *
> So, I have noticed that whenever the Chrisman name comes up here, we have the same few people trying to defend them and then others who are suspicious, negative, etc.[/B]


Since you bought this up Sher, I bolded the part I agree with and I think needs to make clear-* that Chrisman has an EXCELLENT BREEDING PROGRAM, as evidenced and proven by their outstanding, and long time show ring success. Chrisman is a top tier show breeder. Those who dislike Chrisman, only dislike them for their PERSONAL REASONS, but NOT ABOUT THEIR DOGS. * 

That needs to be made clear, especially because Chrisman is often raised here on SM. 

I bought from Chrisman because I wanted their DOG, not because of their personality. They sold me a perfectly healthy, beautiful, and well bred Maltese. Mia has a flawless pedigree and the famous Chrisman look. I never regretted, for one second, of having a Chrisman Maltese, and it is one of the best decisions I have made.


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745983


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745852





> Guys, we might as well admit it. We have two camps on here when it comes to Chrisman. Those who are huge fans and those who don't like them at all. There isn't a lot of middle ground when it comes to this breeder. *I do think that those who are not fans do not have a problem with their breeding program but there are other issues; many have old grudges from quite some time ago.
> *
> So, I have noticed that whenever the Chrisman name comes up here, we have the same few people trying to defend them and then others who are suspicious, negative, etc.[/B]


Since you bought this up Sher, I bolded the part I agree with and I think needs to make clear-* that Chrisman has an EXCELLENT BREEDING PROGRAM, as evidenced and proven by their outstanding, and long time show ring success. Chrisman is a top tier show breeder. Those who dislike Chrisman, only dislike them for their PERSONAL REASONS, but NOT ABOUT THEIR DOGS. * 

That needs to be made clear, especially because Chrisman is often raised here on SM. 

I bought from Chrisman because I wanted their DOG, not because of their personality. They sold me a perfectly healthy, beautiful, and well bred Maltese. Mia has a flawless pedigree and the famous Chrisman look. I never regretted, for one second, of having a Chrisman Maltese, and it is one of the best decisions I have made.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:biggrin: Totally agree, Alice :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745983


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745852





> Guys, we might as well admit it. We have two camps on here when it comes to Chrisman. Those who are huge fans and those who don't like them at all. There isn't a lot of middle ground when it comes to this breeder. *I do think that those who are not fans do not have a problem with their breeding program but there are other issues; many have old grudges from quite some time ago.
> *
> So, I have noticed that whenever the Chrisman name comes up here, we have the same few people trying to defend them and then others who are suspicious, negative, etc.[/B]


Since you bought this up Sher, I bolded the part I agree with and I think needs to make clear-* that Chrisman has an EXCELLENT BREEDING PROGRAM, as evidenced and proven by their outstanding, and long time show ring success. Chrisman is a top tier show breeder. Those who dislike Chrisman, only dislike them for their PERSONAL REASONS, but NOT ABOUT THEIR DOGS. * 

That needs to be made clear, especially because Chrisman is often raised here on SM. 

I bought from Chrisman because I wanted their DOG, not because of their personality. They sold me a perfectly healthy, beautiful, and well bred Maltese. Mia has a flawless pedigree and the famous Chrisman look. I never regretted, for one second, of having a Chrisman Maltese, and it is one of the best decisions I have made.

[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: Alice! 

There are always strong opinions about Chrisman, but in regards to their dogs....they do breed outstanding dogs. If you are looking for a puppy w/a sound pedigree, healthy, and to breed standard then you will certainly get that with a Chrisman. I know that is what I was also looking for and why I got Benny from Chrisman. I haven't had to call Benny or Emma's breeders since I brought them home, however, I know that should I ever need their advice or guidance they would be there for me in the future. 

And being the OP is requesting pictures of Chrisman pups....I would be happy to share a pic of my Benjamin!  
[attachment=49969:baby_puppy.jpg]
[attachment=49970:benny.jpg]


----------



## Moxie'smom

:wub: :wub: :wub: 
Tammy those are wonderful pics. Alice great point and very well stated.
Not to repeat what been said..but I feel the same way that Alice and Tammy felt when I went looking for a breeder and found Chrisman to get my puppy, Moxie. 
And since pictures speak louder than words:

Moxie:


----------



## carrie

i've been reading this thread and i just wanted to say... chrisman is one of *MANY* "top tier" breeders, not *THE* top tier breeder. i purchased mini from an exquisite breeder. a well respected and KIND breeder, with wonderful lines. i did YEARS of research before i purchased mini. i was extremely picky about who i was going to buy from because of my sweet massimo, and i wanted to make sure i got not only a HEALTHY dog, but one with a certain look. and i got exactly what i was seeking. why am i made to feel as though i have an inferior dog from an inferior breeder? i'm so tired of seeing chrisman pushed as *A* *"top tier breeder"*... so what! there are MANY. do your homework and you'll find that out. now that mini's breeder is retiring.... i have actually looked into other breeders, and i found quite a few that i would consider buying from. in my opinion, purchasing a dog is a huge deal, and i would definitely buy from a breeder i could have some sort of decent relationship with. my buying experience was fantastic, susie was friendly and extremely informative, very open and honest....not to mention she asked ME many questions to make sure i was a good candidate for her dog. i felt completely at ease making my decision, and i felt from the start, it was the best one for me. THAT is what's most important to me.

yes, it's all about personal preference, but do your homework, TALK to breeders, get to know what's out there before you make your decision.

oh...and if pictures speak louder than words...the last 3 pics of my siggy are mini. the first 3 are mass.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Like Carrie said, there are many top tier breeders, some with pups that cost less, some that cost the same as Chrisman. It depends on which type of 'look' you want in your Maltese. Each top tier breeder has a different 'look'. Other top tier breeders are Marcris Maltese, Bonnies Angels, etc. Many SM members have Bonnies Angels and they tend to have a babydoll look(or short muzzles) for example.


----------



## mom2bijou

I dont' think anyone in this thread said that Chrisman is the only top tier breeder and that if you have a dog from another breeder your dog is lesser of a maltese. I for one didn't go back to Chrisman for my 2nd maltese only because I knew there were many top tier breeders out there and wanted a different look for my 2nd maltese. I absolutely LOVED both of my breeders. I had an opportunity to get Emma from Marcis, another remarkable and respectable breeder, and it had nothing to do w/not being happy w/Chrisman. There absolutely are many top tier, high calibur breeders out there for potential puppy buyers to choose from with different looks, different prices, located in all different areas...and with so many wonderful breeders there may be one over another that you connect with better which is why it is important to reseach into all breeders you may interested in. I enjoy seeing and reading about maltese from all different breeding programs. I would never look "down" at another maltese because it was from another breeder, a rescue or a byb. To me they are all special.


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 16 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746115


> *I dont' think anyone in this thread said that Chrisman is the only top tier breeder and that if you have a dog from another breeder your dog is lesser of a maltese.* I for one didn't go back to Chrisman for my 2nd maltese only because I knew there were many top tier breeders out there and wanted a different look for my 2nd maltese. I absolutely LOVED both of my breeders. I had an opportunity to get Emma from Marcis, another remarkable and respectable breeder, and it had nothing to do w/not being happy w/Chrisman. *There absolutely are many top tier, high calibur breeders out there for potential puppy buyers to choose from with different looks, different prices, located in all different areas...and with so many wonderful breeders there may be one over another that you connect with better which is why it is important to reseach into all breeders you may interested in.* I enjoy seeing and reading about maltese from all different breeding programs. I would never look "down" at another maltese because it was from another breeder, a rescue or a byb. To me they are all special. [/B]


Agreed! No one in this thread ever said Chrisman is the ONLY top tier breeder in the world. I never thought so myself. As matter of fact, I, and many others, have consistently praised and admired many other top tier breeders on this forum. Chrisman is *not *the only breeder who have beautiful dogs. That is a fact. However, if someone can not stand Chrisman being given credit for their accomplishment and recognition in the show world, then that is terribly unfortunate and delusional as well. Furthermore, to come into a thread entitled "Chrisman Maltese" which the OP asks for *pictures* of his puppies, to launch a verbal attack against the *breeder*, seems awfully tacky and inappropriate to me.

I welcome dissenting opinions but I do not care to engage in any discussion with anyone who can not disagree with tact and grace. I will now hit the IGNORE button.


----------



## carrie

where did i ever verbally attack the breeder? i was only adding that there are other top tier breeders. seems that every time someone mentions chrisman (especially ones that have purchased a dog from them), it's always followed by "top tier". there are other adjectives to use other than top tier. i don't see other breeders _always_ being described as such. mostly "reputable, fantastic, well recognized"... 

i'm sorry, when i had written that post, i hadn't had my coffee yet...so i may have sounded a bit grumpy. i was just making a point. 
and i never said their dogs weren't healthy nor beautiful, because obviously they are. i just merely stated there are other breeders out there breeding healthy and beautiful dogs as well. =]

this is an open forum, and people are going to have differing opinions. but i never attacked the breeder, i have not said anything to harm their reputability. i read this thread and was happy to see that someone purchased from a good breeder and i was going to congratulate...but it seems as tho congrats were a little premature since no puppy was purchased. and while reading the thread, top tier came about, yet again while describing chrisman so i felt the need to add my two cents. i guess it just got under my skin.

i apologize for any sort of ill feelings i may have brought about.


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Mar 15 2009, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746005


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 15 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745983





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Mar 15 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745852





> Guys, we might as well admit it. We have two camps on here when it comes to Chrisman. Those who are huge fans and those who don't like them at all. There isn't a lot of middle ground when it comes to this breeder. *I do think that those who are not fans do not have a problem with their breeding program but there are other issues; many have old grudges from quite some time ago.
> *
> So, I have noticed that whenever the Chrisman name comes up here, we have the same few people trying to defend them and then others who are suspicious, negative, etc.[/B]


Since you bought this up Sher, I bolded the part I agree with and I think needs to make clear-* that Chrisman has an EXCELLENT BREEDING PROGRAM, as evidenced and proven by their outstanding, and long time show ring success. Chrisman is a top tier show breeder. Those who dislike Chrisman, only dislike them for their PERSONAL REASONS, but NOT ABOUT THEIR DOGS. * 

That needs to be made clear, especially because Chrisman is often raised here on SM. 

I bought from Chrisman because I wanted their DOG, not because of their personality. They sold me a perfectly healthy, beautiful, and well bred Maltese. Mia has a flawless pedigree and the famous Chrisman look. I never regretted, for one second, of having a Chrisman Maltese, and it is one of the best decisions I have made.

[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: Alice! 

There are always strong opinions about Chrisman, but in regards to their dogs....they do breed outstanding dogs. If you are looking for a puppy w/a sound pedigree, healthy, and to breed standard then you will certainly get that with a Chrisman. I know that is what I was also looking for and why I got Benny from Chrisman. I haven't had to call Benny or Emma's breeders since I brought them home, however, I know that should I ever need their advice or guidance they would be there for me in the future. 

And being the OP is requesting pictures of Chrisman pups....I would be happy to share a pic of my Benjamin!  
[attachment=49969:baby_puppy.jpg]
[attachment=49970:benny.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]




adorable!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

:beating a dead horse: :back2topic: Can we see some more pictures??????


----------



## lovesophie

QUOTE (mcrlover96 @ Mar 15 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745853


> And I have come up with more possible breeders but why do I have to list all of them on this site? To prove something to you? The reason I even considered little paws was because I am sort of on a a budget and the reason I ask about it was because I had my doubts.[/B]


If you go with a fluff from Chrisman, you'll certainly get a beautiful, well-bred Maltese from a highly reputable breeder; however, if you're really on a budget, as you say you are, you should be aware that Chrisman prices are on the higher end of the spectrum. Just be aware that there are equally reputable breeders out there who offer equally beautiful, quality pups for a lot less than what Chrisman charges. 

Good luck in finding that special baby!!


----------



## bellabianca's mom

Bella Bianca is a Chrisman girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is a little sweetheart.
[attachment=50008:Bella_Bianca_puppy.jpg]

[attachment=50009:Bella_Bianca_day_1.jpg]

[attachment=50010:20080415__MG_0232.jpg]

[attachment=50015:Bella_Bi...s___1133.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom

Bella Bianca, Benny, Moxie and Mia sure are beautiful representatives of Chrisman puppies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo

QUOTE (BellaBianca's Mom @ Mar 16 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746632


> Bella Bianca is a Chrisman girl. :wub: :wub: :wub: She is a little sweetheart.
> [attachment=50008:Bella_Bianca_puppy.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=50009:Bella_Bianca_day_1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=50010:20080415__MG_0232.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=50015:Bella_Bi...s___1133.jpg][/B]


Bella Bianca :wub: is beautiful, I'll take one just like her  . Or another Hannah :wub: would be great too. :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746639


> Bella Bianca, Benny, Moxie and Mia sure are beautiful representatives of Chrisman puppies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you Marj.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Guys -- I don't think this thread was about whether or not Chrisman was or was not our "favorite" breeder.

Chrisman is a very reputable breeder, and the new buyer has decided to purchase her puppy from them. She was simply asking for pictures of Chrisman puppies which is a very reasonable request.

All of you that have "hijacked" this into a referendum on Chrisman should *STOP*!!!!! There are plenty of threads on here that discuss the pros and cons of various breeders.

Now -- for those that have Chrisman puppies, please post pictures for our newbie.


----------



## carrie

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746926


> Guys -- I don't think this thread was about whether or not Chrisman was or was not our "favorite" breeder.
> 
> Chrisman is a very reputable breeder, and the new buyer has decided to purchase her puppy from them. She was simply asking for pictures of Chrisman puppies which is a very reasonable request.
> 
> All of you that have "hijacked" this into a referendum on Chrisman should *STOP*!!!!! There are plenty of threads on here that discuss the pros and cons of various breeders.
> 
> Now -- for those that have Chrisman puppies, please post pictures for our newbie.[/B]


it did stop. you're the one drudging it back up.


----------



## sofiesmama

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 17 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746704


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746639





> Bella Bianca, Benny, Moxie and Mia sure are beautiful representatives of Chrisman puppies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you Marj.
[/B][/QUOTE]

love LOVE LOVE the chicken man pic... :wub2: 

kills me, everytime!


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 17 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746941


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Mar 17 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746704





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746639





> Bella Bianca, Benny, Moxie and Mia sure are beautiful representatives of Chrisman puppies. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you Marj.
[/B][/QUOTE]

love LOVE LOVE the chicken man pic... :wub2: 

kills me, everytime!
[/B][/QUOTE]


The chicken man thanks you..LOL


----------



## beecee

Oh my, I'm a Newbie too. After reading this I just might get scared away from SM. Please tell me this is not the standard type of conversation on this forum. :mellow:


----------



## Ladysmom

All online forums have their share of drama. It is inevitable when you get thousands of people together.

We have rules of conduct and wonderful moderators who enforce them. If you noticed, K/C's Mom stepped in and steered this thread back on topic a couple of days ago.

We also have an "Ignore User" feature here on SM that can make being a member here a much more pleasant experience.

Now lets try to get back to the topic. :back2topic:


----------



## mcrlover96

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746926


> Guys -- I don't think this thread was about whether or not Chrisman was or was not our "favorite" breeder.
> 
> Chrisman is a very reputable breeder, and the new buyer has decided to purchase her puppy from them. She was simply asking for pictures of Chrisman puppies which is a very reasonable request.
> 
> All of you that have "hijacked" this into a referendum on Chrisman should *STOP*!!!!! There are plenty of threads on here that discuss the pros and cons of various breeders.
> 
> Now -- for those that have Chrisman puppies, please post pictures for our newbie.[/B]




LOL thanks!


----------

